# Junghans Eurochron Comet Radio Controlled Watch



## Uaireadair (May 28, 2012)

I have a Junghans Eurochron Comet Radio Controlled Wrist Watch and I have just replaced the battery therein. When I tried to adjust the minute hand so that it was spot-on in line with the markings on the dial, I found that it came to rest half way or thereabouts between dial markings so that the watch is always about half a minute fast.

When I adjust the minute hand using the left hand button, it jumps in increments of one minute landing half-way between the dial markings.

When I last replaced the battery about 3 years ago, I was able to move the hand by infinitesimal forward increments but I can't now remember how to do it and the instruction sheet is no help. If anyone thinks they can help me, I shall gladly send them a copy of the instruction sheet as there doesn't seem to be a way of attaching it to this posting.

Thanks very much in anticipation.

Alasdair.


----------

